# Moulton TSR fixie



## rogerzilla (31 Jul 2019)

It has a unified rear triangle and horizontal dropouts, so it was rude not to. 56 x 15 (about 68"), Surly fixed/free hub. I need to repaint the dropouts as Moulton powdercoat flakes off at all the sharp edges - this frame is only two years old! Why do BSOs always have perfect paint and expensive bikes don't...?



20190731_185006 by rogerzilla, on Flickr


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Jul 2019)

I dream of owning a Moulton. But one with paint that stays on.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> It has a unified rear triangle and horizontal dropouts, so it was rude not to. 56 x 15 (about 68"), Surly fixed/free hub. I need to repaint the dropouts as Moulton powdercoat flakes off at all the sharp edges - this frame is only two years old! Why do BSOs always have perfect paint and expensive bikes don't...?
> 
> 
> View attachment 477931
> 20190731_185006 by rogerzilla, on Flickr



That looks lovely, I recon riding that would put a grin on my face.


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I dream of owning a Moulton. But one with paint that stays on.


I wonder if the AM series has better paint? Re-enamelling a frameset that comes in five parts is not cheap, although it would solve the problem.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> I wonder if the AM series has better paint? Re-enamelling a frameset that comes in five parts is not cheap, although it would solve the problem.



Missing paint on the track ends of a fixed isn't uncommon, and something that I can live with. My genesis has this.


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Jul 2019)

It's a mess right up the dropout, around the leading links and (oddly) at the hook which helps to hold the two halves of the main frane together, although the frame never gets separated. Once rust gets under powdercoat, it lifts. Wet paint has primer underneath, which sticks mucb better. My Brompton was worse after only a year's dry use - Argos repainted it 9 years ago and it's still perfect.


----------



## fossala (1 Aug 2019)

I had an AM and the paint was fine. Although it did get chipped Audaxing. Moulton quoted £800 for a respray.


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Aug 2019)

Argos can probanly do it for about £260, and Argos is usually the most expensive.


----------



## fossala (1 Aug 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Argos can probanly do it for about £260, and Argos is usually the most expensive.


If you look at mine it had a flexitor rear pivot (bonded) and hydrolastic suspension. Yours is easily disassembled for painting as it's bushings and a dry cone.

To be honest I count tell the difference between the suspension of my AM and my friends jubilee.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Aug 2019)

Yes, the TSR is relatively easy to dismantle - the only special bits are the front fork shell hearings and the rear pivot Oilite bushes, but they are tapped out easily enough. Some careful masking is needed during painting as it's unlikely most refinishers have a die to clean up the hook joint collar threads if they get clogged*, and too much paint in the rear bush recesses can mean the rear triangle binds against the frame. 
Also, it's not good to have paint up the inside of the steerer.

*I don't think Moulton powdercoated the hook itself, so it goes very rusty. Not that it will ever rust through!


----------

